
Oxidizer: Convert C#, Java, Objective-C and Delphi Code to Oxygene, C# and Swift - andybak
https://docs.elementscompiler.com/Tools/Oxidizer/
======
brudgers
Company home:
[http://elementscompiler.com/elements/](http://elementscompiler.com/elements/)

 _The Elements compiler tool chain gives you a choice of three programming
languages and related tools that allow you to build apps for all major
platforms. From iOS to Android, from Windows to the Mac, from ASP.NET to Java
services._

 _Oxygene is built on the foundation of Object Pascal, revamped and extended
to be a modern language for the twenty-first century._

